# M&P Backstrap photos



## ShootSki (Feb 7, 2008)

Could someone post some photos or a link to an M&P w/ the different backstraps installed, so we can get an idea of what each looks like on the gun? I'm specifically interested in the small backstrap if anyone has that installed on theirs already.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...angId=-1&parent_category_rn=15711&isFirearm=Y

The small and medium look too much alike to tell the difference visualy. Small or medium is what are shown in the S&W adds I have seen. The large has a 1/2 inch addition to the roughend area at the top of the backstrap.

How they feel and shoot should be the important element. Their appearance is the same in someones hand.

:smt1099


----------



## Ray600RR (Mar 7, 2008)

Yea I think you should be more concerned with how the pistol feels in your hand.


----------

